# Verständnisproblem - rsync

## Erdie

Mahlzeit,

ich synce eine Verzeichnis rekursiv auf ein NFS Laufwerk. Auf dem Laufwerk sind die Daten zu 99% identisch bis auf eine kleines Delta. Während des Kopiervorgangs mit "rsync -rv <Verz 1> <Verz 2> hüpf der Prozess von Datei zu Datei mit einer Geschwindigkeit, als wenn er jede Datei komplett auslesen bzw kopieren würde. Im Zielverzeinchnis sind die Dateien noch  mit dem alten Zeitstempel d. h. sie wurden nicht verändert. Warum ist der Prozess trotzdem so langsam?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## toralf

Nutzt Du denn auch  "--archive" ?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Standardmäßig (laut man-page) überprüft rsync nicht nur mtime, sondern auch die Größe. Ferner muss rsync mitgeteilt bekommen, dass eben diese Zeit auch zu übertragen ist. Wenn du also weder -t (Transfer modfication times) noch -a (--archive, alias für '-rlptgoD' (Ohne -H,-A,-X) angibst, funktioniert das Ausschließen von Dateien nicht.

Gib mal wenigstens -t an, und du wirst sehen, dass viel viel viel weniger passiert, und das auch noch sehr viel schneller.

----------

## Erdie

Ok danke, mach ich das nächste Mal  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt mal sowohl -t als auch -a probiert. Das Verzeichnis enthält ca 30 GB Bilder. Er fängt jetzt an jedes Bild "anzufassen und braucht dafür so ca 1 Sekunde. Je nach Größe natürlich. Das ist IMHO noch zu langsam. Eigentlich  müßten Dateien übersprungen werden .. hmm.

Ich kann das nicht komplett durchlaufen lassen, dauert zu lange. Das Netz geht über eine 50MBit Wlan Strecke.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wenn du vorher *nie* -t oder -a benutzt hast, dann *muss* rsync nun natürlich für jede Datei die Änderungszeit übertragen.

Sorry, aber da musst du durch!

----------

## Erdie

Ach es gibt schlimmeres. Jetzt hat´s bei mir gezündet. Ist ja logisch, was Du sagst. Solange der Computer für mich arbeitet und nicht umgekehrt, kann ich damit leben. Vielen Dank noch.

P.S. Das einzige, was ich  wundert, ist, dass es bei großen Dateien trotzdem langsamer zu sein scheint. Wenn nur Zeitstempel übertragen werden, sollte das doch kein Rolle spielen.

----------

## mv

Bau mal ein Zeitfenster von 1 Sekunde ein: Möglicherweise hat eines Deiner Dateisysteme nur Sekundengenauigkeit, und das andere misst Nanosekunden o.ä.

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt geht alles schnell nachdem es einmal durchgelaufen ist. Genau so, wie Ihr es vorhergesagt habt!

----------

